# My Animated Raven



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thought I'd post a first look at my take on the animated raven. This thing is actually the result of inspiration gleaned from haunt1000, the buckaneer's (both babe and dude) and Raven's Hollow Cemetery's designs. A bit of this, a little of that, and some that I threw in for good measure to get to this point. It all works so far, and I'll be posting a video shortly.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow!!


----------



## Dr. Dereadful (Jul 28, 2012)

I'm so jealous of you right now lol. Robotics is one thing I cannot do


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yeah, what Hairazor said, wow! Can't wait to see the completed prop and the movements!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Awesome! A raven is on my Halloween bucket list - can't wait to see the video!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Cool! What kind of controller are you using?


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Cool! What kind of controller are you using?


A Robotzone 4 servo recorder from ServoCity for the head/body movement and a Picotalk for the beak. Absolute simplicity when you want to get your project up and running. As promised, here's the video.

100_0195.mp4 video by bradg896 - Photobucket


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Very nice looking innards, and thank you for citing your inspirations. Looks like you're getting pretty good movement out of him, too.

Is it just the way the video came out, or are those sci fi blaster sounds he's making?


----------



## Dr. Sonya (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice head movements.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Love it - the head movement is very natural.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

wow! wow! wow! love this fella.

wish I could do this...so jealous...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Wow Brad, that's awesome!
The finished product is stunning but I equally love the first picture showing the workings. It reminds me of an Automaton. Really nice movement!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hot dang, this is beyond WOW!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, the raven looks beautiful, and the movements are great.


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Thank you for the compliments! I just watched the video myself and noticed that about midway through the audio jumps out of sync with the video portion (must be my extremely out of date camera). In actuality, the audio matches the beak movement perfectly. Crappy camera...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow, that is really incredible! I like the size of him, and the movements are so realistic! That is one "Bad Bird"!!!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

OMG I want your seance skelly too!!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Holy smokes that is one awesome crow! I love the smooth movements he has, he's so realistic! Very nice!


----------



## GhoulishCop (Sep 25, 2009)

_Day-um! _That is awesome! Looks like a raven Erector set creation. I want one!


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

*picks up jaw off the floor*

My first thought was "No Fair!You have awesome robo skills and I don't so I can't do that"

Then, I grew less petty and just am in awe. Awesome, awesome job! 

Movement is nice and subtle... Just curious, but how many man hours to bring this creature of the dark to life?


----------

